# fastest 18t brushless help



## ksg_41 racing (Nov 28, 2005)

could someone please tell me the fastest brushless out there for an 18 t


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

that would have to be any brand 8000kv as far as i know of.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Dynamite sells a 9200kv motor. But the real question is: Are you looking for a motor to race with, or just to impress the neighborhood kids as it whizzes by? I've got the Dynamite 9200 motor, and it's pretty much un-usable in a race. Touch the trigger and it spins all 4 tires (on a *2*-cell LiPo). I'd recommend a 5400 or 6800 and a 2-cell LiPo for most racing situations.


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

Depending on the size of your track and your skill, a 4200 is plenty in a lot of conditions. Last winter I was racing on a small 1/18th track and I was faster with the 4200 than the 5400.

Note to the original poster. If you go with the 8000 or above, be prepared to roast diffs often. Of course if you are just bashing in the parking lot then lock down the diffs and you will be good to go.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Listen to K cobra.If you really want to go that fast its gonna cost you more money than what you think.The real deal is to go that fast and have the car be durable enough to handle it be prepared to sink just as much into the drivetrain as you spent on the brushless motor and speed control it self. Not to mention that the plastic suspension components dont like to go end over end @ 40+ mph! I speak from experience when I say that at speeds like that with a car that light just about any pebble in your path becomes enough to send you airborne and wreck a few dollars worth of parts in a fraction of a second. If you are looking for a race motor , in most cases a 4200 or 5400 ore more than enough to get the job done if you know how to drive.I have been running a points series this summer on 1/10 scale tracks and most usually a 6800 is too much motor even on a 1/10 scale track.like kevin m said, the 9200 and even the 8000 are just play toys, not very usable in a race situation,and the 60.00 that one of those motors costs is too much money to have just sit in your race box because you cant use it.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

ksg_41 racing said:


> could someone please tell me the fastest brushless out there for an 18 t


Bottom line to answer your question...Dynamite 9200.

Gear is everything...Put a big pinion with ALOT of room and you'll go :freak: .


----------

